# Switching from ICSI to IUI



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

My DH was born without any tubes and has a condition called CBAVD. We have had 2 failed ICSI's and I really don't think I can go through it again. However IUI using a donor sperm seems a better option. Is it very difficult to get Donor sperm and are there only specific clinics that have it? Any advice would be great as I am trying to convince DH it might be a better option.


----------



## Flora (May 24, 2005)

Hello Yamoona,

Well, I usually read the posts but as I read yours which was so similar to my story so I am responding you the things which I know. 

It is nearly 3 weeks which I have come back home from an ICSI failour. My DH has no sperm  so I did try my ICSI with donor sperm. As my clinic overstimulated me a little and I had a very tough time so we decided to go through IUI for the next tries. I have not decided which clinic yet, but whatever it is we have to make out present clinic to transfer the sperms to another clinic as i was not happy with them. 

With regards to your question about donor sperm, at the begining of our try we went for a clinic and they gave us a list of only 3 options as donors. I was not happy as the donors did not have similarity to my DH, also the list of details about the donors in UK is very limited. Actually, due to the shortage of donor sperm mostly ladies will carry on the treatment so long as they get one. I was not happy with it and we wanted to know more details and similarity to my DH. We got our donor sperm from Xytex. It is a very well known donor bank in USA. You just pay to become a member in their web and then you have the access to the photoes of the donors then you select and will let them know then they reserve it for you. You need to talk to your clinic if they import donor sperm, and then go therough this path if you like. 

It is not difficult to get it, it just needs some paper work which my clinic did it, and even they said we would like to transfer the sperms from US to UK. So I asked Xytex not to transfer it and my clinic will transfer them. It nearly takes 6 weeks to be transfered from the time you purchase them. I bought 6vials/ units, washed. 

I hope I have helped you and good luck for anything you do. 

I know that IUI has not the success rate of ICSI but I wished I knew which clinic is the best in IUI. Do you have any idea about it. I have checked HFEA statistics, but it doesn't show the IUI specificaly!

Good Luck,
Flora


----------

